
AT&T Dials Up Limits on Web Data - talison
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703561604575282173014134754.html
======
noonespecial
How about first we build a high enough quality network that I actually _could_
download that much data before we talk about how much to charge for it.

As of now, how about pricing on the "your stupid network never works well
enough for me to download data so I'm always stuck using WIFI anyway" plan?

